# Galaxy Pleco & Shell dwellers?



## SickenKitten (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a small galaxy pleco & would like to put one or two other species of fish in a 20 gallon long.

I considered just doing a couple leopard danios and maybe a couple black phantoms or neon tetras and black phantoms (trying to keep the amount of fish and species low)....

but besides that point I saw this little black and white guy that from looking at pictures online I believe it is a shell dweller cichlid. I know their water parameters are usually high in PH (I'm going to talk to my LFS guys and get more info on this little fish first)

*but my question is would a pleco and shell dwellers get along? and can plecos tolerate higher PH?*

A friend of mine had a gold nugget pleco and a couple cichlids in a tank and he found the pleco dead with its tail bit off one day (I assumed the cichlids got him?)


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

your friends pleco was probably killed because it was after the cichlids eggs or cave where the female planned on laying her eggs...I have a small clown pleco with one dwarf cichlid, and they are fine together...plecos are only really a danger to the eggs and fry of other fish, as they themselves are only typically hurt because of the parent fish defending their offspring


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You might find this link helpful,it mentions tank mates:
Desktop Cichlids: Basic Shell-Dweller Care & Behavior


----------

